# Fotoshooting mit folgenden dt. Moderatorinnen



## Germane20 (28 Jan. 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Community,
ich suche Bilder von folgenden Moderatorinnen. Am liebsten hätte ich so Photoshootingbilder aber über andere Bilder von irgendwelchen Festlichkeiten sind auch nicht schlecht, aber wie gesagt lieber Shootings.
Britt Hagedorn
Charlotte Karlinder
Tina Kaiser
Andrea Kaiser

I hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mir möglichst Große Bilder posten.
Ich bitte Euch alle um Eure Mitlhilfe.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus
MFG
Germane20


----------



## General (28 Jan. 2011)

Schätze mal wen du die SuFu benutzt, wirst du einiges finden


----------



## Germane20 (29 Jan. 2011)

Das habe ich mehrmal aber nicht gefunden.
Bitte postet mal einpaar Links wenn ihr mit der SuFu was findet.
Danke


----------



## Crash (29 Jan. 2011)

Egal welchen Namen ich eingebe, gibt es Treffer ohne Ende...
Also haut die SuFu hin


----------



## Eagleeye (1 Feb. 2011)

Hier zwei Links von Britt Hagedorn

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-.../156790-britt-hagedorn-ne-huebsche-wp-8x.html

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...282-britt-hagedorn-unknown-photoshoot-x4.html


----------



## namor66 (10 Feb. 2011)

ich bedanke mich auch!!!


----------

